# On Tethering a SD to a Child



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Something to think about ... Working Timeline for Tethering to a Child

"A service dog is usually placed at about 2 years of age, with a child who is generally between the ages of 2-12. Let's take an average 6 year old boy as an example. A 6 year old boy weighs about 45 pounds (per standard growth curves). A 2 year old Labrador Retriever weighs about 70 pounds. At the time of placement, the dog can probably hold the boy in place, though not without a significant amount of strain on the dog. Fast forward 5 years. The dog is now 7 and still 70 pounds. The boy is 11 and anywhere from 85-120 pounds. Assuming the child is in decent physical condition and reasonably determined, there is no way for a 70 pound dog to restrain the boy in a way that is safe for both of them. If we look forward another 3 years, the dog is now 10 and nearing the end of its working life, and the boy is 14, weighing 130-180 pounds. The dog can no longer be expected to restrain the child, safely or otherwise. It should be apparent from this example that a child using a service dog for restraint will likely outgrow the dog's safe working limits well before the dog reaches the end of its working potential. "

From Autism Service Dogs for Children Part 1 - Service Dog Training
by tiffany Huggard-Lee


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Factors Affecting Behavior and Welfare of Service Dogs for Children with Autism Spectrum Disorders

Burrows, K. E., Adams, C. L., & Millman, S. T. (2008). Factors Affecting Behavior and Welfare of Service Dogs for Children With Autism Spectrum Disorder. Journal of Applied Animal Welfare Science , 42-62. 

"It was found that the dogs primarily solicited contact and affection from one or both parents, and solicited attention from the child only if the parents were not available. Some dogs showed displeasure when shut in bedroom with the child for the night. One dog was not yet settling in at night by the 6 month evaluation. In addition, after 6 months, only 40% of the children were showing interest in initiating contact with the dog 

Overall, the study found that the welfare of the dog was generally adequate, but showed gaps in providing sufficient social play and rest. "

Factors Affecting Behavior and Welfare of Service Dogs for Children With Autism Spectrum Disorder - Service Dog Training


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Challenges of Service-Dog Ownership for Families with Autistic Children: Lessons for Veterinary Practitioners. 

Burrows, K. E., & Adams, C. L. (2008). Challenges of Service-Dog Ownership for Families with Autistic Children: Lessons for Veterinary Practitioners. Journal of Veterinary Medical Education , 559-566. 

"The most frequently identified challenges were access issues in public places, overbearing social acknowledgements impeding the ability of the family to complete routine daily tasks, cultural issues, problems with the school system both at the institutional level and with the families of other students, the extra time and work needed to maintain the dog’s training and basic care, issues with the child and dog bonding due to the child’s behaviors, and behavioral and training issues"

Challenges of Service Dog Ownership for Families with Autistic Children - Service Dog Training


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

theathering is trick I think it can be good when used in the method called tripoding were the child is teathered to the dog but the parent holds the lead


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

If I do not personally have control of a GSD - regardless of its training - then the GSD can get out of control - bad.


----------

